# Mega Bass, es posible igualar esta tegnologia?



## Redsu (Feb 13, 2009)

No se si estan al tanto de la tegnologia de mega bass de sony, supuestamente acentua tanto los agudos como los graves. ahora, ¿sera posible armar un preamp con un control de tonos q acentua tanto los graves como los agudos tal como 'mega bass'?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 13, 2009)

Redsu dijo:
			
		

> No se si estan al tanto de la tegnologia de mega bass de sony, supuestamente acentua tanto los agudos como los graves. ahora, ¿sera posible armar un preamplificador con un control de tonos q acentua tanto los graves como los agudos tal como 'mega bass'?



Todo es posible...con solo conocer cual es la curva de refuerzo de graves y agudos es posible sintetizar cualquier cosa.

Saludos!


----------



## Redsu (Feb 13, 2009)

servira la del winamp en modo de full treable full bass¿?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 13, 2009)

Redsu dijo:
			
		

> servira la del winamp en modo de full treable full bass¿?



  No tengo la mas palida idea! No conozco la curva de respuesta del Mega-Bass y mucho menos la del Winamp. Las cosas hay que empezarlas por el principio...en este caso averiguando las características del MegaBass.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 13, 2009)

pero obvio que si muchachos. es simplemente un bass treble booster.

simplemente preamplifican mucho 2 frecuencias elementales.

por loq eu estudie, en audio (mas de 15 años) y los efectos que produce en la gente, las frecuencias de 100HZ y de unos 14KHz son las mas influyentes.

si haces un filtro de 4orden o superior, que logre acentuar unas 30dB o mas, podes lograr efectos muy buenos en la profundidad de los graves y de los agudos.

pero no es nada del otro mundo.

otra cosa que hizo sony antes que cualquier otra empresa fue la banda sonora de 7.1 en los laterales de las cintas fimicas de cine. con eso se logro una calidad muy superior a la de dolbi q es solo de 5.1

la de sony permite colocar:
2 bafles delanteros (izquierda y derecha)
1Central de lantero
2 centrales (izquierda y derecha)
2 bafles traseros (izquierda y derecha)
1 subwoofer para los gaves.


----------



## Redsu (Feb 14, 2009)

buenas buscando en google encontre esto, ¿servira?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2009)

Redsu dijo:
			
		

> buenas buscando en google encontre esto, ¿servira?


Eso es un simple y común control de graves y agudos.

Muy posiblemente el _"mega bass de sony" _sea un reforzador de graves por amplificación de armónicos inferiores para lo cual se necesita un reforzador de armónicos analógico o un analizador y procesador digital del sonido.


----------



## hercules7 (Feb 16, 2010)

El mega bass es un ajuste un poco dificil y muy preciso ya que el resultado es esplendido los graves que uno quiere escuchar se consiguen con el mega bass de sony


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 16, 2010)

un simple ecualizador puede producir los mismo efectos y tiene la ventaja de que puedes ajustar la potencia de cada una de las bandas de frecuencia
o sino con el control de graves y agudos consigues lo mismo
...y muchos amplifiadores hi-fi traen un boton "loudness"

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 16, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> un simple ecualizador puede producir los mismo efectos y tiene la ventaja de que puedes ajustar la potencia de cada una de las bandas de frecuencia
> o sino con el control de graves y agudos consigues lo mismo



Ahhh, siiiii....pero hay que darle a la perilla hasta que logras el efecto deseado 



elosciloscopio dijo:


> ...y muchos amplifiadores hi-fi traen un boton "loudness"



Bueno....en la actualidad ya casi no viene ese botón de loudness, pero ese efecto solo aumenta los graves a bajo volumen. A medida que aumentas el volumen, el refuerzo es cada vez menor, hasta que desaparece para niveles altos...y eso no es lo mismo que el Mega-Bass. Si querés saber por que venía antes este control "loudness", buscá en wikipedia sobre "Curvas de Fletcher-Munson" y vas a entender por que se hacía esta corrección.

PD: En realidad, el Mega-Bass y todos los botones XXX-Bass que traen los equipos actuales solo sirven para compensar las deficiencias de los pequeños sistemas parlantes con los que vienen equipados. No hay ninguna sofisticación suprema ni nada por el estilo: los parlantes chicos no pueden reproducir bien los graves, y para que se escuchen mas o menos en esos parlantes, no queda otra que ecualizar la respuesta del sistema para que refuerce las frecuencias por debajo de los 100Hz.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 16, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> No hay ninguna sofisticación suprema ni nada por el estilo: los parlantes chicos no pueden reproducir bien los graves, y para que se escuchen mas o menos en esos parlantes, no queda otra que ecualizar la respuesta del sistema para que refuerce las frecuencias por debajo de los 100Hz.



Con la "mala onda" de que tu sistema de parlantitos de 100kW al mes va a explotar si eres aficionado al "UltraMegaDeadHip-Hop" 

AHhhh


----------



## dekiste (Feb 16, 2010)

ezavalla, eso de que los altavoces de pocas pulgadas no pueden reproducir las frecuencias bajas no es del todo cierto..., todo depende del desplazamiento del cono y del diseño acústico de la caja. Yo tengo un sistema 2.1 de Bose, en concreto los "Acoustimass 5", que el cajón de graves lleva dos altavoces de 5", y con un amplificador de 200Wrms por canal los graves los notas en el pecho, te lo aseguro... D.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 16, 2010)

Si bien es cierto lo que dices, aún así el diametro de un parlante de 5" no puede igualar la presión sonora de uno de 10" o de 8". Entre más presión sonora a "100Hz", más "punchi" tiene el equipo.

Es cuestión de tamaños, donde este ultimo si importa.

Saludos!!!


----------



## dekiste (Feb 16, 2010)

Cierto... algún día abriré del todo esa caja y me haré una a medida pero con dos 12" y entonces... jajajaj!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 16, 2010)

dekiste dijo:


> ezavalla, eso de que los altavoces de pocas pulgadas no pueden reproducir las frecuencias bajas no es del todo cierto..., todo depende del desplazamiento del cono y del diseño acústico de la caja. Yo tengo un sistema 2.1 de Bose, en concreto los "Acoustimass 5", que el cajón de graves lleva dos altavoces de 5", y con un amplificador de 200Wrms por canal los graves los notas en el pecho, te lo aseguro... D.



El asunto no es donde sientes los graves, sino cual es la frecuencia a la que que operan esos parlantes. Siendo de 5", con suerte podés llegar alrededor de los 60Hz, que es el punto donde están ecualizados los graves, así que es donde mas se notan.
Por otra parte, dos de 5" son parecidos a uno de 8" pero con una ganancia de 6dB extra al operar en conjunto, así que la eficiencia final es bastante mayor.

Yo ya sé lo del desplazamiento del cono y el diseño de la caja, pero si no ponés todos los hechos juntos, parece que ese sub hiciera maravillas con parlantes de 5"...

Y por supuesto, ni hablemos de la distorsión con la que se alcanzan esas bajas frecuencias. Afortunadamente, en bajas frecuencias la distorsión importa poco, pero si el resto de los parlantes no acompañan, te aseguro que se va a notar.

Saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 17, 2010)

> Bueno....en la actualidad ya casi no viene ese botón de loudness, pero ese efecto solo aumenta los graves a bajo volumen. A medida que aumentas el volumen, el refuerzo es cada vez menor, hasta que desaparece para niveles altos...y eso no es lo mismo que el Mega-Bass. Si querés saber por que venía antes este control "loudness", buscá en wikipedia sobre "Curvas de Fletcher-Munson" y vas a entender por que se hacía esta corrección.


los aparatos modernos ya no traen esa funcion??

estoy desactualizado, tengo que esparar como 20 años hasta que puedo recoger los aparatos de ultima generacion actuales de la basura, cuando ya están obsoletos

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> los aparatos modernos ya no traen esa funcion??



No, ya no la traen...y desde hace tiempo...como 15 años que yo me acuerde...
Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 17, 2010)

Juaaaa, en los ultimos amplificadores que he conseguido, un par de gradiente y un Philips tienen ese tal "Loudness"
Waaa, hace falta actualizarse.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 17, 2010)

bueno, un amplificador rotel de 2x10Wrms de los años 80's por 3€ es una buena oferta auque sea un poco antiguo.
prefiero llamarlo "vintage"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2010)

Creo recordar que para el loudness los potenciómetros traian una derivación (conección adicional) en la pista a 1/5 del recorrido, contando desde cero o masa. Asi que si los potes están ruidosos a repararlos que ya no hay más


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 17, 2010)

El pre Gemini que subió Ricardo tiene la opción de "loudness", con el uso del potenciómetro con derivación. Costó bastante conseguir uno por estos lugares y ni hablemos de distintos valores, había sólo de 50K .

Muy lindo efecto por cierto...

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 17, 2010)

la tecnología actual es capaz de llevar al hombre a la luna pero no puede imitar digitalmente el efecto del pote con derivacion?
en casa tengo uno o dos de amplificadores antiguos, pensaba tirarlos, pero mejor no jeje


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2010)

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> El pre Gemini que subió Ricardo tiene la opción de "loudness", con el uso del potenciómetro con derivación. Costó bastante conseguir uno por estos lugares y ni hablemos de distintos valores, había sólo de 50K .



Seee, ya lo ví y me preguntaba como corno iban a hacer para usar ese efecto...
Sentite afortunado de haber conseguido uno en el año 2010! Yo no los encontré en San Juan ni en 1980 ...y eso que busqué en las provincias vecinas y nada...nunca más les dí bola.



			
				elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> la tecnología actual es capaz de llevar al hombre a la luna pero no puede imitar digitalmente el efecto del pote con derivacion?



Como no va a poder imitarlo! Pero nadie en su sano juicio va a poner un par de conversores A/D y D/A y un DSP en un preamplificador para tener el "loudness"...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 18, 2010)

> Como no va a poder imitarlo! Pero nadie en su sano juicio va a poner un par de conversores A/D y D/A y un DSP en un preamplificador para tener el "loudness"...


 
mmm esas cosas tendrian que venir ya en un integrado


----------



## capitanp (Feb 18, 2010)

un simple control de tonos con mucho marketing


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 19, 2010)

se venderia muy bien


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Abr 21, 2010)

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_ta01.php 
muchachos aqui ahi un proyecto que promete muy buenas respuetas en frecuencias bajas y altas


----------



## ser (Ago 2, 2011)

Hola muchachos, pues yo aportaria que para ver el sistema denominado megabass debemos empezar estudiando lo que es xbs(sistema de extra bajos) de panasonic y luego continuar con sony, ver loS antiguos aparatos con el logo xbs o megabass, por ejemplo encontre una casettera portatil de sony en el cual viene impreso el "megabass"(2 x circuit expansion bass) que es mas antiguo que yo, pero en ese entonces ya habia esta tecnologia?


----------



## pauldavid (Feb 11, 2012)

Hola foro. me gustan los graves realzados (por lo que llegue aqui) bueno en costruyasuvideorockola.com esta el control de tonos por tension. tambien el pasabajos y por ultimo un sumador de señales. mi pregunta es se puede poner en paralelo el control de tonos y el pasabajos uniendolo en el sumador de señal. para poder aumentar los sub a la misma señal y luego al amplificador?  saludos , gracias,  espero sus comentarios.


----------

